# What's this?



## Fishi (Feb 25, 2006)

I bought some fake rocks (meant for fish) and out them in my tank. Now white, stringy-like algae (or something) is on the rock, and the rock is slowly starting to dissolve! I also noticed one of my 4 swordtails had a swelled up eye and broken-looking fins. He died a few days later. Any idea what this is?


----------

